# Profound



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No.5
Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.5
Mozart: Piano Concerto No.21

I find the second movements of these popular concerti to be absolutely sublime; with no sentimentality, melodrama, or any excess whatsoever. Forget all of the technical mastery these guys had—in the end, these three composers (especially Bach in this regard) are the greats because of their ability to elicit such profundity with so little. 

What slow movements of orchestral works by other composers have achieved this?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Beethoven: violin concerto, 2nd movement.
Chopin: piano concerto no. 1, 2nd movement.
Vaughan Williams: Symphony no 2, 2nd movement


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

"Profound" is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Everyone could come up with a different list -- and they'd all be right.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Profound -- the silence of an anechoic chamber.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

*"Romance is a ticket to Paradise" (according to Sonic Youth)*



chu42 said:


> Bach: Harpsichord Concerto No.5
> Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.5
> Mozart: Piano Concerto No.21
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know that feeling - you should try these:

*Rachmaninov: Adagio Sustenoto from the 2nd piano concerto - Ozawa/Zimerman on DG. *

*John Field: Larghetto from Piano concerto no. 6* - Benjamin Frith on Naxos plays it too fast to make it moving. *I like Miceal O'Rourke on Chandos* and also the one Brilliant Classics.

*J.S. Bach: Air from the third Orchestral Suite as Jordi Savall does it.*

*Dvorak: Romance for violin and orchestra opus 11 - Mutter/Honeck on DG.*

*Wilhelm Stenhammar: Two Sentimental Romances for violin and orchestra - Wallin/P. Jarvi on Bis.*

*Samuel Barber: Adagio for Strings (Bernstein on DG).*

I think you will like this CD - it includes *Romances for violin and orchestra by Beethoven, Saint-Saens, Dvorak, Bruch and Svendsen* :


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Captainnumber36 said:


> "Profound" is in the eye of the beholder.





MarkW said:


> Everyone could come up with a different list -- and they'd all be right.


True, both.

Certainly Mahler's Adagietto from the 5th symphony deserves a mention.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

SONNET CLV said:


> Profound -- the silence of an anechoic chamber.


Profound -- the silence of a packed room after I cut a joke.


----------

